# WMAA 2004 Fall seminar tour



## James Miller (Sep 27, 2004)

*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The following is a list of the WMAA seminars for the rest of 2004:[/font]*

*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]· October 9, Bloomington, IN[/font]*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. *Datu Hartman* will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick Concepts. For more information contact *Steve Scott* at 812-339-5425 or e-mail trymcma@gte.net[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*· October 23*, *Middletown, CT*. *Datu Hartman* will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick Concepts. For more information contact _*Frank Shekosky*_ at 860-632-8188 or info@cromwellmartialarts.com[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*· October 30*, *Albany, NY*. *Datu Hartman* will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. For more information contact _*Jeff Blay*_ at 518-370-4757 or e-mail jblay1@nycap.rr.com[/font]

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*· November 24* ** *December 6, **Scandinavia*. *Datu Hartman* will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. For more information contact _*WMAA Head Quarters*_; 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com[/font]


----------

